
RepoRangler: A Dockerised, Free, and Open Source Package Manager - chrisalexthomas
https://reporangler.com
======
chrisalexthomas
So I started building this project cause I wanted something like satis, but
something that was more dynamic and less basic. But I didn't want to pay
$25,000 a year for storing php packages on s3 and I didn't think that this
software deserved paying the price Private Packagist wanted either.

So ok, lets make my own and see what happens. Who has an interest in package
managers?

~~~
krapp
Your github link doesn't work, your site has random images literally titled
"random image" and profanity, your docs are nonexistent. I dig your enthusiasm
but I have no reason to believe you're capable of accomplishing this project
if you can't even finish the website for it.

I think you should have waited until you had some steak to offer with the
sizzle.

~~~
chrisalexthomas
Damn you're right. The reason for the broken github links is because I moved
everything into an organisation instead of my personal account.

They're fixed now.

The profanity I'm comfortable with

The Random Images are because I'm busy writing the php/satis service and I
just prioritised that over offering a blank website.

The docs are on the github, check out the php-service, it's working (within
reason) right now.

The current status is that I can take the satis generated files and serve
them, I'm working now on actually generating the package data dynamically from
a database.

Maybe you're right about the sizzle thing. But I've seen worse on this site.
So I guessed I wanted to gauge interest as much as I wanted to show off, see
who was interested.

------
chrisalexthomas
So right now the PHP service is capable of running and if you provide it the
satis generated "include" files, it'll serve the packages to composer and
it'll install correctly.

Right now I'm working on authorization so you can provide packages to public,
or private, depending on your auth level.

------
chrisalexthomas
Now the auth-service is faking user data, but returning replies that I can
actually use in the php-service to generate the correct package list

